# Butane fittings



## jthulin (Jun 9, 2009)

I am looking ahead at some plans for a horizontal boiler, but have no idea how the butane fuel is supplied to the system. The plans are very detailed, but in no way describe the actual fuel tank or storage method. The butane enters the system through this valve:






Here is a cut-away of part C:





The only butane that I have used comes in a pressurized bottle with a skinny plastic stem, but certainly no threaded connection. 

So my question is, how could the butane be supplied through this (or an imperial conversion) fitting ???


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 9, 2009)

Sounds like you are describing the canisters for refilling cigarette lighters. Have a look at the small bottles used for blowlamps and camping stoves, these will take a regularor which in turn takes a hose that you can make a fitting for to attatch to your valve.

Jason


----------



## tel (Jun 9, 2009)

..... and if you can find a tap and die for that M5x.5 thread that doesn't cost a bucket of diamonds - please let me know!


----------



## shred (Jun 10, 2009)

There's a small discussion of the butane tank and setup I used on my 'Slightly Loco' here. Probably a lot smaller than the boiler you're thinking of, but the idea is similar. It uses a filler valve swiped from a cheapo pencil torch to fill the tank from one of the refill bottles you're used to (you can get adapters to convert camping stove bottles to that type as well; much cheaper). Note that you should hydro-test the butane tank to be sure it won't pop since it can generate quite a bit of pressure when warm. This is the first (and as yet only) butane setup I've done, so I'm nothing like an expert, but it might get you started-- the small-gauge live steamers seem to like butane fuels, so there may be things worth reading in that area. Another option might be to repurpose a miniature camping stove wholesale.


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 10, 2009)

Tel the taps & dies are not that expensive here but the postage to you may be a different matter

http://www.tracytools.com/tapsanddiesmetric.htm

Jason


----------



## tel (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Jason, I'll sus 'em out on it. That thread appears to be a standard for butane fittings, and it's one that has eluded falling into my collection for a while.


----------



## Ora Banda (Jun 10, 2009)

A few photos of one of my locos that is butane fired. Standard arrangement for small scale live steam. You'll need a gas tank (make one or purchase).

The first photo is of a purchased tank from Roundhouse Engineering in the UK.

On the top right of the tank is a filler valve. Same as you would get on a cigarette lighter... known generically as a "Ronson" valve. You fill the tank from disposable cigarette lighter butane cans. Easy! 

The outlet connection has the pipe attached to it in the photo. It goes to a control valve. You can make or purchase the valve with the gas tank.

The other photo shows the set-up with the burner sitting out in the open... on test.

Hope that helps. Let me know if you need more details.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 10, 2009)

As John has pointed out, the 'standard' filling valve is called a 'Ronson' from the old Ronson lighters. The thread for fitting is 4.5mm metric fine (4.5 x 0.5), and the valves can be obtained from several places in the UK.

Just download the catalogue from here and you should find them in that.

http://www.pollymodelengineering.co.uk/sections/bruce-engineering/accessories.asp.

The taps you should be able to obtain a reasonably cheap carbon one from here, but you would have to contact them as they are not listed.

http://www.tracytools.com/index.htm

or from here at a bit more cost, but much better quality

http://www.tap-die.com/index1.html


Blogs


----------



## jthulin (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you all; once again, this is the best place for answers :bow:

jasonb: yes, the cigarette lighter cannisters are the ones I am familiar with. I have found on-line a local supplier of camping cannisters with a threaded fitting. Some appear to have a cam-lock type fitting as well- probably more difficult to modify.

tel: have't even checked my tap and die set because I usually convert to SAE sizes- may have to go metric if that is standard on the cannister though...

shred: not enough time to check your link right now, but most certainly will- love that loco ;D

Ora Banda: Thanks for great info and photos. Your burner looks alot like the plans I have. Still in the primitive planning stages, maybe more questions later...

Blogwitch: Thanks for the links. It is nice to know what I am looking for- although I will try to find a local source :


----------



## joe d (Jun 10, 2009)

Jeff

You might try Mountain Equipment Co-op if there is one nearby. They had all sorts of butane camping stuff, various piping & adaptors, and several styles of fuel cells the last time I was in their store here.

Joe


----------



## jthulin (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Joe, I was actually looking at MEC's website since my last post. We have 2 locations in the metro Vancouver area, so that works well. 

I am liking the idea of a Ronson valve on a purpose built tank, though. I have a pencil torch that is not too useful that I could rob a valve from. I also saw an attachment that is basically a needle fill valve (like the lighter refills) that screws onto a camp style cannister. This would provide a larger volume of gas available when re-fueling.


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Jun 11, 2009)

just a thought re butchering butane fittings. 

I've dealt with this outfit for a while, and found them reliable, prompt and the postage free.
(usual disclaimer)

Have a look at some of the butane gadgets on this page.

http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.809

Regards, Lin


----------



## jthulin (Jun 11, 2009)

Dhow Nunda wallah  said:
			
		

> Have a look at some of the butane gadgets on this page.



Wow , now I know where to find a pistol shaped lighter with a working laser sight! I will never miss the pilot light again :big: thanks Lin


----------

